# For those with audio sync problems ....



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

....


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

You just reminded me about this...

Discovery Channel had some really bad sync with American Chopper last week.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

I think it truly is on a case-by-case basis. I tried setting the TV1 Audio Sync to SD during an audio sync problem, and it made it worse.


----------



## bill-e (Apr 14, 2006)

Taco Lover said:


> I think it truly is on a case-by-case basis. I tried setting the TV1 Audio Sync to SD during an audio sync problem, and it made it worse.


Same here.


----------



## cshaff34 (Jan 15, 2006)

This tip worked great for me. The Big 10 network was really bad and this fixed it fine for me....thanks!


----------



## GatorDave (Aug 28, 2006)

Yeah, ESPN2 was atrocious on Saturday while I was trying to watch my Horns.


----------



## mhowie (Sep 30, 2006)

GatorDave said:


> Yeah, ESPN2 was atrocious on Saturday while I was trying to watch my Horns.


Which was atrocious on Saturday, ESPN2 or the Horns?


----------



## blarg (Apr 15, 2007)

Taco Lover said:


> I think it truly is on a case-by-case basis. I tried setting the TV1 Audio Sync to SD during an audio sync problem, and it made it worse.


+1

I thought it was a problem with my TV or amp, but as it turns out, that's not the case.

Usually, when an HD channel first goes live, it has audio sync problems...and then over the course of a few weeks, the problem goes away. I used to have the same problem on the last batch of new HD channels, and they seem to be OK now.


----------



## GatorDave (Aug 28, 2006)

mhowie said:


> Which was atrocious on Saturday, ESPN2 or the Horns?


Well now that you made me think about it, both. Sad but true.


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

My receiver has a variable delay.. I think I need to see how much it helps.
Am I the only who has noticed this problem seems to be getting worse in recent months?


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

hdaddikt said:


> My receiver has a variable delay.. I think I need to see how much it helps.
> Am I the only who has noticed this problem seems to be getting worse in recent months?


Its not just you, its getting worse.


----------

